# Randall Knife



## Reloader (Jul 30, 2009)

Tenuous link to being military, inasmuch as it's a story by a man about a knife belonging to his soldier father. One of my favourite songs, it gets me every time!:

[YOUTUBE]KY5MOUO464Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------

